# Heat Transfer on tea towels, cotton and linen



## VinylDesign (May 25, 2009)

Hi all,
I use Jet Pro Transfer Paper on canvas bags and light weight t-shirts and the result is excellent, I set the press to 190 degrees, pressure 9 and press for 30 seconds.
I bought some tea towels now, 50% cotton and 50% linen, I did the usual process and the tea towels got burnt, it has a yellow shadow where the clam pressed.
What should I do? Reduce the time? Reduce the pressure?
Please help before I burn down my studio!


----------



## ddinc (Jan 27, 2008)

Julia,
Check your heat. 190c is 374f. That's a little high and probably why its scorching. Check the directions, I don't have them with me presently but I believe the temp is 350-365(I always refer back to diretions). CRS has whole of me. Hope this helps. Ed


----------



## shopkeeperjim (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I am interested in where you buy your blank stock. Care to share?
Jim


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

I buy my tea towels from dunover.com I think it is called. they have a wholesale divison. or just type in wholesale tea towels and you will get lots of choices. 
I just ordered my super film. The colors I got are all on back ordered. I really had hope to do a large order with this cad cut material but found out it is expensive to do 24 shirts front and back. I will have to screen print them.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

I have tried to post thanks but I dont seem to get them to go thur. Thanks to all.


----------

